# Ajout SSD, fusion drive et autre



## castelcerf (10 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

le sujet à été en partie évoqué sur le forum, mais je me permet d'ouvrir un nouveau topic sur mon cas particulier, car je  ne suis pas ultra bidouilleur et je m'apprête à faire quelquechose d'un peu complexe , je ne voudrais pas faire de bêtise.
Aussi si une bonne âme voulait bien prendre un peu de temps pour répondre à mes question, je lui en serai très reconnaissant.

je possède un macbook pro 17 pouce 2011 early, et j'ia commandé:
- un Storeva Disk Doubler - Adaptateur 2,5" SATA pour MacBook/MacBook Pro Unibody
- un Storeva Slim Burner Case pour graveur MacBook/MacBook Pro unibody
                Garantie : 1 an pièces et main d'&#339;uvre retour atelier
- un disque SSD M500 crucial 480go
- 2 barrette de Ram crucial également.

J'ai vérifier les port SATA de ma machine ils sont bien en SATA 3 sur le superdrive. Cependant j'ai lu qu'il valait mieux dans tous les cas mettre mon SSD à la place de mon disque d'origine, et placer mon disque d'origine à la palce du super drive. Pouvez me confirmez cela ? Ou pensez vous que je puisses mettre le SSD directement à la place du super drive pour un macbook pro early 2011.

Question qui découle de ceci: Que vas t'il se passer si je place le ssd à la place de mon HD d'origine lors du redémarrage de la bête ? Vas t'il pouvoir booter sur mon ancien disque placé à l'endroit du superdrive désormais ?

Et question subsidiaire, si en revanche je ne touche pas à mon disque dur actuel le laisse en place et que je me contente de remplacer le superdrive par le SSD, que va t'il se passer au démarrage ? OSX va t'il se lancer normalement et j'aurai simplement 2 disque sur le bureau ?

Et dernière question à propos du mode fusion, est ce vraiment avantageux ? Est ce que je ne pourrais pas conserver simplement 2 disques ? Et définir le SSD comme disque de démarrage pour profiter de sa vitesse et ne me servir alors de mon ancien disque dur comme stockage ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## doudee (11 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
Effectivement il est conseillé de remplacer le HDD d'origine par le SSD afin de mettre le HDD à l'emplacement du superdrive. Je n'en connais pas trop les raisons mais pour ma part, j'ai essayé de mettre directement le SSD a la place du superdrive, cela fonctionnais plutôt bien mais je parvenais pas a sortir des mises en veille prolongée du mac, il fallait que je force l'arrêt par un appui long sur le bouton marche/arrêt.
En ce qui concerne le fusion drive, à mon avis aucune utilité avec la capacité de stockage de ton SSD. Certes s'il avait été de 128 go, le combiner à un HDD aurait été conseillé.
Le bidouillages peut faire peur mais le site ifixit est très explicite, mais je te conseille d'utiliser les tournevis adaptes car tu risquerais d'endommager les pas de vis.
Mais une question : pourquoi veux tu enlever le superdrive ? Car s'il ton HDD ne servira que de disque de sauvegarde je te conseillerais de ne pas le laisser dans le mac, une surtension et tu perdrais tout.
Bon courage


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mars 2014)

castelcerf a dit:


> Question qui découle de ceci: Que vas t'il se passer si je place le ssd à la place de mon HD d'origine lors du redémarrage de la bête ? Vas t'il pouvoir booter sur mon ancien disque placé à l'endroit du superdrive désormais ?


Il devrait





castelcerf a dit:


> Et question subsidiaire, si en revanche je ne touche pas à mon disque dur actuel le laisse en place et que je me contente de remplacer le superdrive par le SSD, que va t'il se passer au démarrage ? OSX va t'il se lancer normalement et j'aurai simplement 2 disque sur le bureau ?


Peut être pas : tu devras peut être formater au préalable ton SSD.





castelcerf a dit:


> Et dernière question à propos du mode fusion, est ce vraiment avantageux ?


Ca te donne un gros disque (480 Go + ton dd actuel) sans que tu ne te prennes la tête. Mais si un des deux disques lace, tu perds tout. Avec un SSD de 480 Go, je ne ferais pas de FD.





castelcerf a dit:


> Est ce que je ne pourrais pas conserver simplement 2 disques ? Et définir le SSD comme disque de démarrage pour profiter de sa vitesse et ne me servir alors de mon ancien disque dur comme stockage ?



Oui et oui, bien sûr.


----------



## castelcerf (11 Mars 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Plus qu'a attendre de recevoir mes colis et je me lance.
Je vais suivre vos conseil et ne pas faire de FD.
J'ai commandé aussi des tournevis adéquate pas de souci; 

Juste pour être sûr je récapitule:
Une fois le ssd à la place du DD d'origine et vice versa, si j'arrive à démarrer sur mon DD, je formate ensuite mon SSD en GUID mac os journalisé, puis à partir de ma sauvegarde time machine je restaure l'equivalent de mon DD sur mon nouveau SSD.
A ce stade je vais avoir 2 mac os X installé, est ce gènant ?

 (Sinon vu que je suis en train de me faire une clef bootable macos maverick, je peux aussi formater mes 2 disques. réinstaller maverick depuis la clef; puis restaurer le systeme sur le SSD à partir de ma sauvegarde time machine. Et dans ce cas j'aurai pas deux OS installé en même temps )


----------



## nayals (11 Mars 2014)

Je confirme ce que Sly54 a dit, je veux juste préciser ça :


> Peut être pas : tu devras peut être formater au préalable ton SSD.



Oui, OS X devrait démarrer normalement, mais ton SSD n'apparaîtra probablement pas sur le bureau. Une boîte de dialogue devrait s'ouvrir toute seule t'invitant à formater le SSD avec Utilitaire de disque. Ensuite le SSD sera utilisable.



> Et dernière question à propos du mode fusion, est-ce vraiment avantageux ?



*C'est subjectif, mais perso je trouve que ça vaut plus que le coup.* 
Non seulement c'est 10 fois moins prise de tête, mais en plus c'est plus rapide. Je m'explique :
- si tu le fais manuellement, tu ne mettras probablement sur le SSD que OS X et les applications. Avec FD, tous les fichiers que tu demandes souvent sont mis automatiquement sur le SSD. Donc aussi les bibliothèques, etc., que tu ne penserais pas forcément à mettre manuellement, mais qui ralentissent pourtant les chargements.
- En plus, avec FD, sur le SSD est réservé un espace de 4 Go pour accélérer les actions sur les fichiers. Par exemple, si tu modifies des fichiers lourds, ils vont d'abord être écrits sur le SSD pour que l'action paraisse ultrarapide et fluide à l'utilisateur, et il prendra ensuite son temps pour l'écrire sur le disque dur et l'effacer du SSD. C'est très visible quand tu modifies les métadonnées de films iTunes, pour ne citer qu'un exemple parmi d'autres. C'est fort appréciable je trouve.

Pour ce qui est de tout perdre si un disque te lâche, c'est vrai. Mais *fais des sauvegardes* avec Time Machine et le problème est réglé.

Bref, à toi de voir, mais en tant qu'utilisateur de FD "fait maison" depuis maintenant 6 mois, je ne peux que le recommander. J'espère t'avoir aidé


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mars 2014)

castelcerf a dit:


> Une fois le ssd à la place du DD d'origine et vice versa, si j'arrive à démarrer sur mon DD, je formate ensuite mon SSD en GUID mac os journalisé, puis à partir de ma sauvegarde time machine je restaure l'equivalent de mon DD sur mon nouveau SSD.
> A ce stade je vais avoir 2 mac os X installé, est ce gènant ?


En fait, tu auras un OS par disque, ce qui ne pose aucun problème : tu choisis ton disque de démarrage comme tu le souhaites.
(bien sûr, si tu fais un FD, alors tu ne vois plus qu'un seul volume).


----------



## Francisco del Bosquet (11 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous, je me permets de squatter le sujet de discussion étant donné que je n'ai pas eu de réponse dans la partie du forum concernant Itunes. 
Je vous explique mon souci : 
Je viens d'installer un SSD 256 go à la place du lecteur optique de mon macbook pro. Il vient compléter un HDD de 500 go. J'ai ensuite cloner depuis un DD externe mon système et mes applications sur mon SSD. Puis dans les préférences systèmes, j'ai indiqué le chemin vers le dossier "utilisateur" resté sur le HDD pour que tout se reconnecte ensemble (au passage merci les tutos que j'ai trouvé sur macg). 
Je reboote sur mon SSD ... je retrouve mon fond d'écran, mes photos dans iphoto ... bref, j'étais fier de moi , jusqu'à ce que je clique sur Itunes. 
Là il m'affiche : "vous ne possédez pas les autorisations d'accès suffisantes pour effectuer cette opération." puis "une erreur inconnue s'est produite (-45054)" et l'application se ferme. 
Lorsque je reboote depuis mon HDD (j'ai bien fait de ne pas y supprimer mon système et mes applications), aucun soucis ... Je lance la version d'Itunes se trouvant sur le SSD (je suis toujours en boot HDD) ... aucun soucis ... 
J'ai bien essayé de trouver des réponses à mes questions du côté des migrations de bibliothèques Itunes, mais rien n'y fait. De plus, l'erreur -45054 n'est répertoriée nulle part

Je résume : 
- Système + applications -> SSD
- dossier utilisateur "home" -> HDD d'origine
=> Pas d'accès à la bibliothèque ITunes quand je démarre depuis mon SSD. 
=> est ce que faire une config en fusion drive peut m'aider ? 

Matériel : Macbook pro mi 2010, Ipad Retina + Iphone 4S synchronisés sur ITunes

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, 

Francisco


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mars 2014)

Francisco del Bosquet a dit:


> J'ai bien essayé de trouver des réponses à mes questions du côté des migrations de bibliothèques Itunes, mais rien n'y fait.


As tu vu / lu ça : iTunes pour Mac : déplacer votre dossier iTunes Media


----------



## castelcerf (13 Mars 2014)

Bonjour je reviens vers vous car j'ai tenté l'opération !

J'ai ouvert le capot, et c'etait plein de poussière ladedans. Bref j'ai pris mon temps demonter les 2 ventilo, le disque dur et le super drive, nettoyer tout cela avec un pinceau doux l'aspirateur de loin , et une bonne a air comprimé. J'ai fait passé mon ancien DD a la place du superdrive, et j'ai mis mon nouveau ssd à l'endroit du dd d'origine.
J'ai aussi ajouté  barrette de ram à 8go chacune .

Et moment fatidique, j'ai rallumé le mac...

Et là ... ça a marché  ouf
il a bien démarrer sur l'ancien DD il ma signalé ma signalé un disque qu'il ne reconnaissait pas, j'ai ignoré.
Puis à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque j'ai reformaté le ssd en mac os journalisé, GUID.
Un seul souci, tout d'un coup le finder à planter petite roue qui tourne. Au moment ou j'allais dans les préférence de time machine. Il a finit par bien vouloir reprendre au bout de 5 min.. je me suis it que c'était peux être du à time machine qui ne retrouvais plus ses oeufs avc le changement de place du disque ?

J'ai donc continuer, redémarrer en cmd + r restaurer avec time machine mon os X sur mon nouveau SSD. Et hop cette fois ci il démarre bien sur le ssd. Mais rebelote au bout de 2 min d'utilisation à peine, il bloque pour 5 min avec la petite roue qui tourne. mon disque externe de time mahcien étant branche, c'est peux être toujours la cause.. ??

Bon apparement, cela ne le refait pas de suite et j'ai coupé timemachine.. deplus je dois reparamétrer plein d'application... Mon hypothèse de time machine est donc peux être bonne.. je vais continuer un peu comme cela en désactivant time machine voir ce qu'il se passe au prochain redemarrage 

cela vous paraît logique ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2014)

castelcerf a dit:


> cela vous paraît logique ?


J'espère pour toi que ça n'est "qu'un" souci avec TM
Ou as tu mis le SSD ?


----------



## castelcerf (13 Mars 2014)

J'ai mis le SSD à la place du disque d'origine.

Depuis que j'ai désactivé time machine, le problème ne se pose plus.
Et quel régal de lancer des applications et de démarrer avec le SSD, vraiment la classe 
Je vais continuer comme ça quelques jours sans sauvegarde, puis si cela fonctionne toujours je reformaterai mon disque time machine.


----------



## kalm (31 Mars 2014)

> Et dernière question à propos du mode fusion, est-ce vraiment avantageux ?



Si tu utilises des soft comme PS ou autres qui pourront utiliser le SSD comme scratch disque ou cache et que les DATA dépassent la capacité du SSD, excepté les maigres 4GB de cache en écriture celui ci  sera constamment plein.
Tu perdras donc tout le benefice du SSD pour ce type de tache.

Avec FD, la RAM va envoyer vers le HDD.
Avec le SSD isolé, ca se fera a toute vitesse sur le SSD.




> Question qui découle de ceci: Que vas t'il se passer si je place le ssd à la place de mon HD d'origine lors du redémarrage de la bête ? Vas t'il pouvoir booter sur mon ancien disque placé à l'endroit du superdrive désormais ?



Sur un MBP 2011 et pour des raisons d'incompatibilités, il est fortement déconseillé d'installer tout supports SATAIII dans la baie optique.
Donc oui, sur ce type de machine 2011 tjrs installer les supports SATAIII a l'emplacement d'origine et SATAII dans la baie optique.


----------



## Alf38 (16 Avril 2014)

kalm a dit:


> Si tu utilises des soft comme PS ou autres qui pourront utiliser le SSD comme scratch disque ou cache et que les DATA dépassent la capacité du SSD, excepté les maigres 4GB de cache en écriture celui ci  sera constamment plein.
> Tu perdras donc tout le benefice du SSD pour ce type de tache.
> 
> Avec FD, la RAM va envoyer vers le HDD.
> ...



Je comprend cette explication, mais au quotidien, est-ce que la différence est énorme ?

J'ai un SSD de 64 Go + le HD de 320 Go d'origine dans mon MBP de 2010. 
L'an dernier, le système était installé sur le SSD et je l'utilisais aussi comme cache pour PS.
Depuis cette année, j'ai installé Fusion Drive et donc le cache de PS se retrouve où bon lui semble.

Je n'ai pas vu de dégradation flagrante dans les perfs sous Photoshop, mais en même temps que le passage à Fusion Drive, j'ai augmenté la RAM à 8 Go. Donc ça a peut-être compensé.

En tous cas, au quotidien Fusion Drive est d'une efficacité redoutable ! L'inconvénient que l'on peut lire le plus souvent, c'est que si un des disques tombe en panne, toutes les données seront perdues. Time Machine sauvegarde sur un NAS Synology, aucun soucis, tout est en lieu sûr !


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2014)

Fusion Drive, pas Fusion Drive

Je vais prendre un crudial 240Go (un M500 n'étant pas sûr que les 50 supplémentaires valent le prix) et un WD 5400 de 1To (pour pas trop tirer sur la batterie).
Je backup avec TimeMachine.

Je ne suis pas sûr de l'intérêt de Fusion Drive dans mon cas. Mais c'est vrai que gérer un seul volume, c'est plus simple.

Mais TimeMachine sauvegarde le dossier utilisateur il me semble. Or ce dossier est sur le disque de démarrage. Peut-on le placer sur un autre disque ?

Il y a un mode opératoire accessible pour créer un Fusion Drive ? C'est stable avec les évolutions de version OS X sur une machine 2011 ?


----------



## kalm (19 Avril 2014)

Alf38 a dit:


> Je comprend cette explication, mais au quotidien, est-ce que la différence est énorme ?
> 
> J'ai un SSD de 64 Go + le HD de 320 Go d'origine dans mon MBP de 2010.
> L'an dernier, le système était installé sur le SSD et je l'utilisais aussi comme cache pour PS.
> ...



Avec FusionDrive, le SSD sera rempli en premier par défaut pour ensuite déborder vers le HDD, donc excepté les 4 GB de tampon en ecriture , le SSD est constamment plein. 
Pour PS  on a pas le choix  du scratchDisk  c'est par défaut sur Fusion, donc sur le HDD pas sur la partie SSD.
En gros avec FusionDrive le SSD fonctionne essentiellement en lecture, très peu en écriture, lorsqu'il le fait c'est surtout pour la migration des DATA entre les 2 supports, donc maximum a la vitesse du HDD.

Je me suis bidouillé mon propre Fusion pour garder un espace de travail sur le SSD et ca marche plutôt très bien.^^
Si je n'etait pas arrivé a cette bidouille serais resté tt simplement avec tout le SSD en single pour ne perdre l'espace de travail.

Pour garder l'organisation du Finder et que toutes les DATA(iTune, etc..) aillent par défaut sur le HDD, suffit exporter le Home(dossier user au complet)


----------



## guillaume_44 (25 Avril 2014)

bonsoir, 
je me suis bien instruit de vos conseils. J'ai exactement le meme projet que castelcerf, a savoir un SSD, un caddy et mon bon vieux Toshiba 500Go. Pour le SSD je me suis tourné vers un Samsung 840 Evo 120 Go (je ne souhaite qu'y installer mavericks et quelques applications).J'ai bien compris qu'il est préférable de respecter les connectiques SATA III et SATA II, donc SSD -> HDD, HDD -> super drive et super drive -> et ba on verra après!!!!


Donc après sauvegarde TM sur mon NAS (juste au cas où), je voudrais savoir quelques petites choses:

1) dois je, après avoir installer mavericks sur le SSD, procéder de même sur le HDD (au cas où), vu que les SSD ne montre pas beaucoup de signe de faiblesse, pouvoir botter sur HDD de secours pourrait s'avérer utile, non?

2) sur bien des forums dédiés aux incroyables ordinateur "pommés", il est parfois recommandé d'activer le trim enabler pour les SSD. Mais j'ai également constaté que cette activation détruisait à petits feux ces disques (quelques semaines voir même quelques jours. L'activation devait dépendre du modèle de macbook pro utilisé (infos plus bas). D'où 1) et double OS

merci pour vos réponses


Pour infos Macbook Pro mid 2012
Processeur i5 2,5GHz
Mémoire vive 10 Go 1600 MHZ DDR3


Edit: Je viens de voir qu'apple avait procéder à quelques modifications entre les MBP 2011 et MBP 2012, entre autre la vitesse de liaison du super drive, de 3 gigabits à 6 gigabits. Donc si je comprend bien mettre le SSD à la place du Super Drive ne devrait pas entrainer de problème concernant la vitesse. Donc pourquoi certains préfèrent tout de même passer le SSD à la place du HDD. De plus les silents bloc du compartiment super drive atténuent les vibrations, donc que des points positifs (selon moi), corrigez moi si je me trompe....


----------



## guillaume_44 (26 Avril 2014)

Personne.....


----------



## Sly54 (26 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Pour 1) une fois que tu as mis Mavericks sur le SSD, c'est bon. je n e vois pas pourquoi tu le mettrais sur le dd

N'oublie pas au préalable de partitionner (1 partition, schéma de table de partition GUID) puis formater en MacOS étendu journalisé ton SSD.

Pour 2) oui il faut activer le Trim. j'ai l'habitude de Trim Enabler. Pour les SSD Samsung, je ne sais pas si Trim enabler est OK ou s'il faut un autre logiciel pour activer le Trim.

Quant à ton edit, il semblerait effectivement que sur les MBP 2012 on peut mettre le SSD dans le caddy, donc à la place du Superdrive.


----------



## guillaume_44 (26 Avril 2014)

Ok je vais m'y mettre des que j'aurais reçu mon disque.

Merci pour les conseils


----------

